# Tobacco Taxes - Why cigars are cheaper in some states than others



## Cypress




----------



## Zogg

Huh. i was wondering why it was so much cheaper to buy online. Normally stuff is cheaper online but its leagues below local (NH) prices since we're at 48%. Huh. Luckily no sales tax makes up for it in my book XD


----------



## Mhouser7

Thanks for the link Sam. Some of those taxes are CRAZY :jaw:


----------



## Magnate

Washington's is not correct.


----------



## Cypress

Magnate said:


> Washington's is not correct.


Higher or lower?


----------



## Hermit

*1998*









*I think this map shows 2008.
I can't find one showing the latest increases.*


----------



## Cypress

But just to point out for everyone, cigarette tax rates are different from cigar tax rates.


----------



## d_day

California's is not correct. It is now lower. 

I'm not sure exactly how it's calculated, but it's redone every year. It's somewhere below 40% now, but not lower than 30%.


----------



## Magnate

Cypress said:


> Higher or lower?


Well, that was the cigarette tax earlier this year... but now the cigarette tax is higher than that... 95%.



Cypress said:


> But just to point out for everyone, cigarette tax rates are different from cigar tax rates.


Here in WA, earlier this year is was 75% for cigarettes and 75% up to $0.75 per cigar. 
Now it's 95% for cigs and 95% up to $0.95 per cigar.


----------



## deep

New York is 75% as of 8/1/2010:c:kicknuts:


----------



## GentlemanJester

I could be wrong, but I feel like NC's is up above 12.8... I thought it was closer to 20%


----------



## MrBee

Mhouser7 said:


> Thanks for the link Sam. Some of those taxes are CRAZY :jaw:


Agreed


----------



## Zogg

so what kind of tax is applied towards online stuff? purely import tax?


----------



## marked

I think Arizona's is higher now, too. I think they had an increase enacted this year. I'll have to ask the guys at the shop what it is now. Lenny works at a cigar shop here in AZ. Maybe he can chime in if he sees this.

Maybe we should all move to FL. They have a steep tax on cigarettes and other tobacco products, but there is no cigar tax there.

Here's another PDF chart showing a breakdown. It says it was compiled in August.

http://www.tobaccofreekids.org/research/factsheets/pdf/0169.pdf

And here's a little blurb from a Pennsylvania source saying that they're pushing a bill to try to tax cigars now. They actually re-wrote it to LOWER cigarette tax, and include cigars. ****ers.

"_The House was set to act on its tax bill in late May, but Democratic leaders postponed the vote after caucus members' support wavered.

The bill has since been amended - it now includes a cigar tax, and reduces its cigarette tax increase from 30 to 10 cents a pack.

Johnna Pro, the spokesperson for House Appropriations Chair Dwight Evans (D-Philadelphia), says Democrats feel like that's a better approach.

"I think, once folks really had a chance to sit down and look at the numbers," says Pro, "it made more sense to do a lower cigarette tax increase, and then bring cigars back into the mix. We are the only state that doesn't tax cigars."_"

Basically, that tells me that they looked at the cigar industry in their state and realized they'd get more money by taxing them. Greedy ****ers.


----------



## flint fireforge

you should see iowa tobacco tax i goto Missouri for my ciggars


----------



## costaricacigarstore

If you order from overseas, the 40 cent SCHIP tax does not apply and neither do State taxes. US customs will allow 100 cigars in for personal use without taxes.

I am a bit biased, but I believe the avoidance of excessive taxes is legitimate civil disobedience.

Pura Vida!


----------

